# Sideline income between rides?



## MolinaHoney (Nov 18, 2019)

Has anyone found a good source of online income that can be done between pax?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes, I work a 45 hour week job with good benefits. 
Just sayin...


----------



## MolinaHoney (Nov 18, 2019)

Ha....Ha... wish we were all that lucky.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m currently building a service business. It will probably take half a year to put together. I have pitched a few passengers for fun and market research and it went well, and I’m already making some useful network connections. So I am basically working on that full time, whether I am on a ride or not.

It will be “online” because everything is but not selling goods and services online. Details to come in about 6 months I guess!

I hear online stores can be good business but that is really dependent on what you are selling and how you approach it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

there is time between pax?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> there is time between pax?


Welcome to Colorado. Also I decline stuff if it's a bad fare. On a busy day I'll get non-stop pings for hours but it is not the norm here because of saturation issues.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Also I decline stuff if it's a bad fare.


I'm in it just to fill 3 or so hours a day. Accept all the pings, but careful to go offline when I don't want stacked pax or a 2nd pool pax or when I get near the airport. My market there aren't any short 1m trips. If it takes less than 10 minutes to get there, I accept and go.

Now if I was doing this full time and depending on this pay real bills, well totally different attitude.


----------



## MolinaHoney (Nov 18, 2019)

I've been studying day trading cryptocurrencies.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

MolinaHoney said:


> I've been studying day trading cryptocurrencies.


try the real stock market...crypto is like playing roulette, you won't stand a chance in the long run


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Food delivery. Keep toggling back and forth.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I sell my mechanic services to other drivers in the que that can't get their cars started. I always carry some tools, a jumpbox, duct tape and some oil.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a part time job and deliveries is my side hustle, Using multiple apps is a good idea.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

I work 32 hours for an hourly wage each week, which is the anchor. When nothing weird happens I follow it up with 8 hrs on Uber on those days.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I got a shine box so I’ll hop out between rides when downtown. Sometimes I’ll hook up my last rider if they have time. Otherwise it’s, “Shine mista? Who needs a shine?!” Until I get a ping.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Do cash rides


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Do cash rides


Now that's an idea.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MolinaHoney said:


> I've been studying day trading cryptocurrencies.


Short sell Uber stock !


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

In between pings I bet on underground cock fighting and sell imitation yeezys.

Ive heard others do well mixing in the food delivery stuff and I also met someone once that writes product reviews on the internet in between rides


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I got a shine box so I'll hop out between rides when downtown. Sometimes I'll hook up my last rider if they have time. Otherwise it's, "Shine mista? Who needs a shine?!" Until I get a ping.


Front for pimpin' and drug sales?


----------

